# Another Control Panel



## twinky (Aug 11, 2008)

After standing for several weeks my control panel isnt showing any info for the tank levels.

Ive charged the battery today but it still doesnt show any lights for the tank levels. The battery level indicator is working.

I have a Schaudt EBL 99 Elektroblock and a simple LT99 control panel as fitted to many Hymers and Dethleff models.

Any owners had this before?


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Try disconnecting the power supply to the panel, it may have got 'its knickers in a twist'

Then reconnect.

Peter


----------



## twinky (Aug 11, 2008)

Thanks Peter but Ive tried that.

It looks like the panel is just a simple led/switch circuit board.

Anybody else got this panel?


----------



## twinky (Aug 11, 2008)

Emailed Schaudt last night in Germany and got a reply at 8.29am this morning with an attached manual (only in German though).

Thats what I call service   .


----------



## twinky (Aug 11, 2008)

I thought Id give an update on this in case someone else comes across this in the future.

Mind you when I realised that the 'fault' wasnt actually a fault and a case of idiotitis on my part maybe knowone will!

The instructions that come with the vehicle show various lit leds for various levels of water. But what it doesnt show is that if there is no water (which there wasnt because the tanks were dry) NO leds will light when you press the monitor switch.

Obvious isnt it :roll: :roll: .

In my defence my previous van used a red amber and green light system that always lit something. Green for full fresh but empty waste, and red for empty fresh but full waste. So I was always expecting a light


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

:roll: :roll: :roll: :wink: :wink:


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

:roll: :roll: :roll: :wink: :wink:


----------



## fazlad (Nov 21, 2009)

:?:


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Oh Rodney, you are a P......

C.


----------

